# Limited Out this morning



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

Hit the water at Surfside at 6:15 am using live shrimp and hit a small black tip right off the bat on the cork. Then trout, a steady flow of 15 to 18 inches until around 9:00 am when the bigger ones came in. Limited out with 18 to 21 inch trout from 9 to 10:15 am. Water was pretty clean and flat. Had a few rogue waves, but pretty calm. Tomorrow and Saturday look pretty good! Good luck.


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

kodiak said:


> Hit the water at Surfside at 6:15 am using live shrimp and hit a small black tip right off the bat on the cork. Then trout, a steady flow of 15 to 18 inches until around 9:00 am when the bigger ones came in. Limited out with 18 to 21 inch trout from 9 to 10:15 am. Water was pretty clean and flat. Had a few rogue waves, but pretty calm. Tomorrow and Saturday look pretty good! Good luck.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Mar 1, 2019)

Congrats! Do you tend to fish closer to the jetties or further down by the public beaches? Haven’t been able to get my little boat out in months with all this weather but I’m itching to get out there, might try the surf for a couple hours in the morning tomorrow.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Congrats! Do you tend to fish closer to the jetties or further down by the public beaches? Haven’t been able to get my little boat out in months with all this weather but I’m itching to get out there, might try the surf for a couple hours in the morning tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Public beaches. I'm usually by myself and have had great luck on the second bar.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you! You might see me out there first thing tomorrow throwing a spinning rod. Wind looks good, just hoping there’s a window before the rain clouds build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kodiak (Jun 22, 2009)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Thank you! You might see me out there first thing tomorrow throwing a spinning rod. Wind looks good, just hoping there’s a window before the rain clouds build
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tomorrow looks like 1 footers and rain, might be tough, but good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice catch!


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Any reports? Thinking about an afternoon run today. Heard yesterday morning was tough for a few of my buddies. Not much tide.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Saltwater Addiction said:


> Any reports? Thinking about an afternoon run today. Heard yesterday morning was tough for a few of my buddies. Not much tide.


My son went down to SS#5 down to the end yesterday afternoon. He got 1 barely keeper trout and missed a couple others. Said birds and bait around just couldn't get on the fish.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Duckchasr said:


> My son went down to SS#5 down to the end yesterday afternoon. He got 1 barely keeper trout and missed a couple others. Said birds and bait around just couldn't get on the fish.


Ended up with five but nothing over 17". Tons of bait but nothing blowing up on it. Strange...


----------

